# Memo to all EMS personnel



## TTLWHKR (Mar 13, 2005)

Memo to all EMS personnel

To:            All EMS Personnel From: Chief of Operations
Subject:    Proper Narrative Descriptions

It has come to our attention from several emergency rooms that many EMS narratives have taken a decidedly creative direction lately. Effective immediately, all members are to refrain from using slang and abbreviations to describe patients, such as the following.

1) Cardiac patients should not be referred to as suffering from MUH (messed up heart), PBS (pretty bad shape), PCL (pre-code looking) or HIBGIA (had it before, got it again).

2) Stroke patients are NOT "Charlie Carrots." Nor are rescuers to use CCFCCP(Coo Coo for Cocoa Puffs) to describe their mental state.

3) Trauma patients are not CATS (cut all to ****), FDGB (fall down, go boom), TBC (total body crunch) or "hamburger helper." Similarly, descriptions of a car crash do not have to include phrases like "negative vehicle to vehicle interface" or "terminal deceleration syndrome."

4) HAZMAT teams are highly trained professionals, not "glow worms."

5) Persons with altered mental states as a result of drug use are not considered "pharmaceutically gifted."

6) Gunshot wounds to the head are not "trans-occipital implants."

7) The homeless are not "urban outdoorsmen," nor is endotracheal intubation referred to as a "PVC Challenge."

8) And finally, do not refer to recently deceased persons as being "paws up," ART (assuming room temperature), CC (Cancel Christmas), CTD (circling the drain), DRT (dead right there) or NLPR (no long playing records).

I know you will all join me in respecting the cultural diversity of our patients to include their medical orientations in creating proper narratives and log entries.

Sincerely, Director of Human Resources


----------



## rescuejew (Mar 16, 2005)

I swear, the first time I read this I laughed so hard I almost, well...nevermind.  But it is really funny...lol


----------



## ECC (May 12, 2005)

That's funny right there...I dont care where you're from!!


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 12, 2005)

Seems familiar...I wonder where I saw that before

Deja Vu

Just kidding, Ttlwhkr.  I still laugh every time I read it.


----------



## Jon (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978_@May 12 2005, 10:06 PM
> * Seems familiar...I wonder where I saw that before
> 
> Deja Vu
> ...


 me too...me too (hey...I got to get to 1000 somehow...less that 100 to go!!!)


----------

